# Watermelon smells funky



## sokkerkikker (Oct 30, 2008)

hello all! new to the sight, thought maybe you guys could help me out...using the recipe for watermelon wine from this link http://www.eckraus.com/wine-making-recipes.html i made wine useing my own yellow watermelons.during fermentation i notice a kind of spoiled smell coming from the bucket. i hoped after either taking out the must or the passage of time it would get better, but now at bottling time it still has the smell. it doesnt taste all that bad (being green and all) but it just is stinky. the color is a cloudy yellow. i was wondering if there was anything i could try, should have done, or if i should just pitch it or bottle it and see what happens. and thoughts are appreciated thanks! i tried posting this once and i dont know what happened so if it repeats i apolagize


----------



## UglyBhamGuy (Apr 23, 2010)

i am new to this as well, and someone may correct me, but did you degas?
this may be wrong but the cloudiness, the smell...


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi sokkerkikker

I have watermelon sitting in carboys right now. There were made with red and yellow melons. What was your recipe and your procedure that you followed up until now? And don't bottle, if the stuff is still cloudy you need to let it sit a while longer. Watermelon does not come into it's own for at least a year. Mind had a funky smell as well, my husband said it smelled like butt but it will go away, this is my second time making watermelon. The smell should go away after it ages for a while.

Rack it every couple of months and k-meta it when you rack and just let it sit until the smell goes away. And watermelon needs to be backsweeten some, it is just not good dry.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Watermelon can be a tricky one. I've lost a few batches of this myself.
Can you describe the smell? What have your sg's been? Can you post the recipe please?


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 23, 2010)

I have a good watermelon recipe. Cut small hole in a melon. Empty a handle or two of vodka into it and replace the plug you cut out. 
Let sit over night  yum!
As for your wine, what was your data? SG? Etc


----------



## Julie (Apr 23, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I have a good watermelon recipe. Cut small hole in a melon. Empty a handle or two of vodka into it and replace the plug you cut out.
> Let sit over night  yum!
> As for your wine, what was your data? SG? Etc



Oh, that is the *instant* drinking watermelon recipe, it is a good one.


----------



## Leanne (Apr 23, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> I have a good watermelon recipe. Cut small hole in a melon. Empty a handle or two of vodka into it and replace the plug you cut out.
> Let sit over night  yum!
> As for your wine, what was your data? SG? Etc



Yeah, I do that for parties but I "feed" it over a week. Makes for quite a party doesn't it? LMAO.


----------

